# Where can I buy Silver Screens for Burstner Elegance i 810G?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We have just ordered the new Burstner A Class Elegance i 810G at the NEC and expected delivery date is the end of Dec. We are busy shopping around for all the things we are going to need in readiness for her arrival but I'm not having much joy finding anyone who stocks or advertises exterior silver screens for this model. 

Can anyone advise me please? 

Thank you. 

Sue


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Simples! just Google Silver Screens or silver products (son of) or Taylormade. All do mail order,I have also seen them for sale on Ebay.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonesta!

I've just Googled your MH details - *Burstner A Class Elegance i 810G *- and one link is back to MHF...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=25064

A starter for ten perhaps?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sue;

Vancomfort....

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-ExternalScreensList2007_001.htm

Don't think Taylormade or silverscreens do them but check first.

Pete


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw Brilliant ....... thank you! thank you! thank you!  

Sue


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought a set for my 2005 Elegence from Vancomfort and can highly recommend them.

Tony


----------

